# dp and thought



## gnarlsbarkley (Jun 28, 2006)

hi im new here,
i have had dp for about 8 months now and i just want to check if some people will relate to how it developed. 8 months ago I smoked weed when i was in the middle of a break up with my gf and about 2 weeks after this i developed unbearable dp/dr symptoms!! this sounds like a pretty familiar story from reading other peoples thrends!

do other people on this forum find they are trying to relate current daily events in the day to the past (before dp)? cos this is obsessive in my case. i think dp has a lot in common with OCD but i think dp is a inability to filter out unneccesary thoughts and sensation ( like the visual thing! u know there's nothing wrong with your vision, its the way u interpret your experience/sensation) u sort of take your thoughts as fact, almost take them too seriously! in theory the only reason u have dp is cos u think about dp, but ive found distractions are good in the short term but not very effective in the long term
I read a book recently that likened anxiety/depression to a battle, if u put yourself on the battlefield u have to fight the battle before u can live but in reality u can quit the battle at any time u want, and the battle will lose significants or may even stop completely!! its like when your anxious even if u don't have dp, your thoughts become narrower and narrower (u become drawn into a battle) i think u just have to sit back and see the big picture and realise u got a lot of things going for u!!! i didnt say is easy tho! it would be good to get other peoples opinions!! take care


----------

